# Blue Eyed Leucistic Royals



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

After years of pining over them I've finally got myself a female BEL royal, she's a Super Mojave. I want to breed her in the future so I'm now looking at getting a male BEL. I was wondering if someone could give me some pro's and con's on getting another Super Mojave or getting a Super Lesser or a Super Butter to use a breeding partner. Anyone with experience breeding BEL's would be brilliant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I have not bred any royals, but I follow the forums. No one else has tried to answer, so I will have a shot at it.

Butter and lesser are believed to be different names for the same mutant gene. If the genes are different, the morphs look so similar that it may be necessary to sequence the DNA to tell whether there is a difference. That hasn't been done yet.

All babies from a super lesser BEL x super mojave are lesser/mojave BEL. All babies from a super butter BEL x super mojave are butter/mojave BEL. All babies from a super mojave x super mojave are super mojave.

Super mojave has some pigment on the top of the head and neck. Super lesser and super butter do not. Lesser/mojave BEL and butter/mojave BEL look like super lesser and super butter BEL. 

My choice would be to get either a super lesser or super butter because of the coloration of the babies. Someone else might prefer a super mojave to keep the genetics pure. I do not know of any other reason (other than price, if there is a difference) to prefer one of those supers over another.


----------



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the great answer, I like the Super Mojaves but would prefer to breed as clean looking BEL as possible so I wanted to make sure before going for the Super Lesser.


----------



## AdamMcC (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a super fire ( fire x fire) and he only has 1 little yellow heart shaped speak on his back.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

If you're looking for really clean white snakes, you want to get a Russo, in my opinion they produce flawless clear white snakes.


----------



## perkypiercer (Mar 21, 2012)

*karma?*

maybe a karma would be worth considering? lesser or butter phantom, paired to your super mojo you would get white snakes (lesser x mojave) and purple passions (phantom x mojave). Gives you a bit of variety and something different to look forward to at hatching time (nothing wrong with a whole clutch of white snakes of course, but half the fun is not knowing what you're getting) : victory:


----------

